# Fairlead Bracket Bending



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a 2014 Honda Rubicon with a Warn Winch and 50" blade. My fairlead bracket keeps bending down. I think its front pulling on winch when there is to much pressure against blade. Has anyone had this problem, and is there a way to fix it? Like beefing up bracket or something?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

im thinking you need to let off the winch a little sooner your pulling the blade up to high and its hitting the bottom of the quad and the bracket is the weakest part and that is why it's bending.

they make some bumper stops that you can put on your winch cable that will help. also you can beef up the bracket but that can lead on failure someplace else either bending the push tubes or snapping the winch cable.

have a pic of your set up?


----------

